# von Freiburg auf den Feldberg



## wolflack (15. August 2010)

ich möchte Ende August diese Tour von Freiburg auf den Feldberg und zurück fahren.

http://www.bikemap.net/route/74517

Kennt jemand diese Strecke oder Teilabschnitte?
Ist die Tour in der Form okay, oder gibt es bessere Strecken von Freiburg auf den Feldberg?

Gruß aus Frankfurt,
Wolf


----------



## BiNkZ (15. August 2010)

Also den Uphill aus dieser Richtung kenne ich nicht. Vom Feldberg Richtung Schauinsland hast du, so wie das aussieht, dann auch fast nur Forstwege etc. 

Ab dem Schauinsland haste 1000hm Trailspass (mit unzähligen Varianten) durchgehend bis in die Stadt. Mein Favorit ist ab dem Turm oben erst der gelben Raute folgend, nach ca. 400hm bei ner Trail Gabelung auf Blaue Raute wechseln und über den Kybfelsen runter nach Freiburg fahren.

Wenns dir um den Feldberg geht, würd ich oben von der Wetterstation die gelbe Raute Richtung St Wilhelm/Hüttenwasen/Wilhemitenpfad abfahren - sehr schöner Trail, teils technisch, teils flowig...Da kommst unten an der L126 Oberried -> Notschreipasshöhe raus.
Wenn du dann noch Lust hast, kannst du von dort aus noch auf den Schauinsland, oder auch nur Kybfelsen hochkurbeln ... Die Strecke vom Feldberg Richtung Schauinsland fände ich fahrtechnisch etwas verschenkt. Schön isset aber


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wolflack (15. August 2010)

Danke schon 'mal für den Tip.
Ich werde das mit der gelben Route ausprobieren.
Der Feldberg ist auf der Tour ein absolutes must-have, da wird kein Höhenmeter verschenkt.
Ich kenne mich in der Gegend leider absolut null aus und bin völlig von meinem GPS abhängig, bzw. von einer Wanderkarte, die ich mir noch zulegen werde.


----------



## BiNkZ (15. August 2010)

Also am Anfang ist der Trail soweit ich mich erinner mit der blauen Raute markiert - nur um Verwirrung vorzubeugen. 1 oder 2 mal sind die Anschlüsse dann auch etwas versteckt, eine Karte is also nich verkehrt. 
Wie die Wanderer auf dem Feldberg so drauf sind weiss ich auch nicht, letztes mal war ich bei schlechtem Wetter 
Zumindest hab ich schon öfters gelesen, dass man auf jeden Fall die Region um den Feldsee meiden sollte, da es wohl einen weniger toleranten Ranger gibt.

Falls du an einem WE da sein solltest und Interesse hast: Sofern ich Zeit habe zeige ich dir gern noch das ein oder andere Highlight der Region. (Wohne in der Nähe von Freiburg)


----------



## Krischaan (16. August 2010)

Hallo,
also, der Anfang der angezeigten Tour bis zum Rinken ist eine Rennradstrecke. Aber je nach Kondition und dem was man noch vor hat auch mit dem MTB eine sehr effektive Art Richtung Feldberg zu kommen. 



BiNkZ schrieb:


> Wenns dir um den Feldberg geht, würd ich oben von der Wetterstation die gelbe Raute Richtung St Wilhelm/Hüttenwasen/Wilhemitenpfad abfahren - sehr schöner Trail, teils technisch, teils flowig...



Dem kann ich mich nicht anschließen. Im Gegenteil, ich würde dir abraten vom Feldberggipfel irgendwo auf schmalen Pfaden runterzufahren, da du dich im Herzen des Naturschutzgebietes und unter den Augen der Wanderer bzw. Ranger befindest. 
Nimm lieber den Weg wie beschrieben an der Todtnauerhütte vorbei. 

Viel Spaß,
Krischan


----------



## wolflack (19. August 2010)

@BiNkZ: ich fahre die Tour wahrscheinlich Mittwoch oder Donnerstag nächste Woche.
Aber ich kann auch nächstes Jahr an einem WE nach Freiburg 'runter kommen, dann können wir zusammen eine Tour fahren.

@Krischaan: dann werde ich besser auf der GPS-Strecke bleiben. Mir geht es in erster Linie darum, einfach 'mal einen Eindruck vom Feldberg zu bekommen. Ist immerhin mit knapp 1500 Metern der höchste Hügel in den Mittelgebirgen. Wer höher will, muss in die Alpen.


----------



## Zep2008 (19. August 2010)

Der Feldberg wird überbewertet

Hier der Track über Hinterwaldkopf,Rinken, FB, Wilhelmertal, Stübenwasen, Schaui, Freiburg.

http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=iobkfdqqlpannjnu

die gelbe Raute ab Schaui Turm ist natürlich mit eingebaut. Der Track ist von mir aufgezeichnet, und bereinigt, da kannst sicher sein das er funzt. Nur das Letzte Stück, ca.500m únter dem Feldberg an der St.Wilhelmer Hütte (1380m) bis Gipfel muß man halt bisserl auf die Ranger aufpassen oder schieben.

viel Spaß


----------



## wolflack (29. August 2010)

Ich hatte hier einige Tage nicht mehr 'reingesehen, bevor ich am 25.8. nach Freiburg gefahren bin.

@Zep2008
Dein Aufstieg auf den Feldberg über den Hinterwaldkopf ist auch gut.
Werde ich beim nächsten Mal fahren.
Irgendwas stimmt mit Deinem Track an ein paar Stellen nicht.
Sieh Dir mal die Stelle zwischen Günterstal und Kappel genauer an.

ich bin dann diese Strecke hier gefahren:
http://www.bikemap.net/route/673917
Der Singletrail-Anteil ist auf dieser Tour zwar gleich Null, aber da es eine recht anstrengende Tour war, war mir das ganz Recht.
Landschaftlich sehr schön. Der Feldberg ist konditionsmäßig schon eine Ansage.

Ich komme wieder 

auf facebook habe ich Bilder der Tour eingestellt, kann jeder ansehen, der einen facebook-Account hat.
http://www.facebook.com/#!/album.php?aid=2047546&id=1117865055&ref=mf


----------



## BiNkZ (29. August 2010)

Ja, "unser" Schwarzwald ist halt toll 

Biken ohne Singletrails wäre nix für mich, dann fahr ich doch lieber Rennrad


----------



## wolflack (30. August 2010)

im Taunus, meiner "Heimat" kommt eine Tour ohne Singletrails auch nicht in Frage, aber da kenne ich mich ja auch 100 % aus. In einer fremden Gegend können es auch 'mal nur Waldautobahnen (WABs) sein. Ich fahre auch gerne RR, aber die Autos und Mopeds um einen 'rum nerven doch ganz schön. Da ist mir eine WABs-Tour im Moment echt lieber, RTFs und Touren an einem Sonntag Morgen gehen aber g'rad noch.


----------



## BiNkZ (30. August 2010)

Verständlich - aber da haste was verpasst!!!!!! 

Wie du sicherlich bemerkt hast: Hier ist alles verdammt gut beschildert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zep2008 (4. September 2010)

wolflack schrieb:


> Ich hatte hier einige Tage nicht mehr 'reingesehen, bevor ich am 25.8. nach Freiburg gefahren bin.
> 
> @Zep2008
> Dein Aufstieg auf den Feldberg über den Hinterwaldkopf ist auch gut.
> ...



Sorry, ist ne unkorrigierte Sache, aber wegen den paar Ausreißern findet man den Weg (blaueRaute) nach FR aber trotzdem.

Stefan


----------

